

Google's uncensored letter to the FCC regarding the Google Voice app rejection - rufo
http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2009/09/our-complete-letter-to-fcc-regarding.html

======
rufo
So the very interesting part is the very top of page 4 - where Google claims
that Phil Schiller himself informed Google's Senior VP of Engineering and
Research of the rejection of the Google Voice app.

This directly contradicts what Apple says in their letter, in which they very
flatly state that the app is not rejected.

In addition, Apple seems to question certain functions of the GV app, saying
they're not sure how it works and are concerned about various aspects of the
app. This is pure speculation on my part, but if the two companies were
communicating at such a high level then it seems rather far-fetched that a)
Apple would not reveal those concerns to Google and b) that Google would not
respond and, if necessary, modify the application to address those concerns.

It's certainly interesting.

